# New to me ...old to lathe addicts



## V 45 (Feb 22, 2012)

Here is my tool height gage I made the other night. Like I said...new to me and a old trick of past machinist !! It's just a piece of 1/4-20 all thread and a couple pieces of 3/8x 1 1/2 alum with a couple nuts and washers. I turned the top piece in my 4 jaw chuck to get a better 90 degree rather than the round edge.


----------



## AussieJimG (Feb 24, 2012)

Now why didn't I think of using threaded rod? Just the other day, I buggerised around turning and milling and filing a solid the right length. Sometimes I wonder ...

Jim


----------



## Swede (Feb 28, 2012)

I agree that these simple devices are the way to go. Drop on the lathe, set center height, done. No fiddly devices with level bubbles or similar.


----------

